# Jet 1642  2HP on sale for $1,399.99



## Dario (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17111&cookietest=1

JET - JWL-1642-EVS-2: 16'' x 42'' EVS PRO Wood Lathe, 2HP
$1,399.99EA


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, nice price. 

Does anybody have $1300 bucks I can barrow, indefinitely?[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2007)

That _<b>could</b>_ be a good deal. It is currently priced at only $100.00 more than the (almost identical) Grizzly G0632 that I just purchased. I note the Jet ad says multiple accessories. (Standard items include long tool rests, faceplates, live centers, spur centers, spindle locks, indexing locks and knockout bars.) That would help the value, if the ad is accurate




<br />. But, I also noted the ad says 2HP and the specs say only 1HP. I sure would check that out. The specs say "Reeves drive". That, for me, raises a red flag on a machine in this price range. The Grizzly does have a two-speed manual change belt. Dependable and sturdy. Takes only seconds to do. If you do get one, have help unloading and setting up. Very heavy. Here's mine.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice price, about $120 less than I paid for mine earlier this year.  Frank, I can't phathom having to change belts on a lathe in this price range.  I don't know a thing about the "Reeves" drive other than it has performed flawlessly so far and I have never heard of anyone complaining about theirs.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 2, 2007)

It says 1hp when I checked the ad - and if the accessories are listed, then you have a good bargaining chip if they don't provide them when you order the lathe...

Great deal, looks like...depending on freight, of course


----------



## Dario (Dec 2, 2007)

Clarifications:

The 1 HP are model: 
708358 	1 HP VS Benchtop Lathe
708358K 1 HP VS Floor Model Lathe

The one on sale is model
708360 JET - JWL-1642-EVS-2: 16'' x 42'' EVS PRO Wood Lathe, 2HP

EVS is definitely NOT reeves drive...please do not confuse those two.  The ad is a bit confusing though and looks like someone cut and pasted a bit of everything in haste.  Call them to make sure before ordering. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Clarifications:
> 
> The 1 HP are model:
> ...




Dario and Tex: Both Jet and Griz have two speed ranges to optimize torque at lower speeds. The Griz is EVS 0 to 3200RPM in high range and 0 to 1200RPM in low range. The Griz changes low to high with a belt, quick and easy. Apparently, the Jet uses the Reeves. My old lathe has Reeves and, for a lower end, entry level machine, I have no complaints. But belts are a pain to change and their life is unpredictable. (3 months to over a year and as they wear out make a really dirty mess) You cannot reset speeds unless the lathe is running. Big nuisance if you have already mounted a large item, like a bowl blank, and it is set at high speed. Then it would be dangerous to turn on. You must shut off lathe dismount the wood, turn on lathe, reset to low speed, and remount the blank. Acceptable in a low end machine, not, IMHO, acceptable on something in this category.


----------



## Dario (Dec 2, 2007)

Frank,

I own a PM3520B and as far as I know the Jet 1642 is similar to it in almost every way just the difference in swing and bulk.  If that is right, then there is a belt to change the speed range but NOT a reeves drive.  I haven't seen one in person and cannot confirm if it is similar to PM or not.

I know you are proud of your new Griz lathe and you have all right to be...but I doubt it would be superior to Jet1642


----------



## Dario (Dec 2, 2007)

Again, I think all this confusion is due to a BADLY written (and misleading) ad by Rockler.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> <br />
> 
> Great deal, looks like...depending on freight, of course



There is a $14.75 package charge of some sort by Rockler but shipping of the lathe from Jet is free.

Chuckie

Edit:  OOPS, that should be $13.75.  Here is the info form the Rockler site:

* Free Freight expires 12/31/07 or while supplies last. Available for shipments in the Continental US only. Free freight covers all special shipping charges, lift gate and residential surcharges that may apply. Standard shipping and handling charge of up to $13.75 still applies. This package will be shipped directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 2, 2007)

The 1642 does not use a reeves drive but a two belt system like the grizzly. 
The 2hp Jet 1642 is a step up from the similar 1.5hp Grizzly G0632 in it's fit, finish and hp.

Both are decent lathes


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 2, 2007)

Pretty decent assessment from someone having a Mustard Christmas instead of a White Christmas.

Chuckie


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />The 1642 does not use a reeves drive but a two belt system like the grizzly.
> The 2hp Jet 1642 is a step up from the similar 1.5hp Grizzly G0632 in it's fit, finish and hp.
> 
> Both are decent lathes



Yep, 2HP is more better than 1 1/2. But, a lot of high dollar lathes use only 1 1/2HP so I accept that is plenty sufficient power. I don't know about fit and finish. The Griz is lookin' fine and definitely is prettier. []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> The Griz is lookin' fine and definitely is prettier.



Yes Frank, I'm sure the lathe is pretty.[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm in love. 



<br />


----------



## richstick1 (Dec 3, 2007)

The Reeves drive can be found on the non VS models - for example the Jet 1442VSK - you can tell by the handle that sticks out of the headstock assembly. The 1642EVS is a true variable speed lathe as noted above. To me, the big difference between 1 - 1.5 -2hp is the voltage of the motor.  I don't know if that Grizz is running at 120 or 240volts, but the 2hp Jet is - and the torque/power of a 2hp 240v motor is much greater than a 1 1/2hp 120v motor....

FWIW - the Jet and Grizz probably come out of the same factory, but the Jet likely has a higher quality control standard than the Grizz.  All things considered - don't eat the paint from either one []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> <br />The Reeves drive can be found on the non VS models - for example the Jet 1442VSK - you can tell by the handle that sticks out of the headstock assembly. The 1642EVS is a true variable speed lathe as noted above. To me, the big difference between 1 - 1.5 -2hp is the voltage of the motor.  I don't know if that Grizz is running at 120 or 240volts, but the 2hp Jet is - and the torque/power of a 2hp 240v motor is much greater than a 1 1/2hp 120v motor....
> 
> FWIW - the Jet and Grizz probably come out of the same factory, but the Jet likely has a higher quality control standard than the Grizz.  All things considered - don't eat the paint from either one []



The Griz is 220/240V. It is a true EVS with the dual range belt change system. I had extensive e-mail exchanges with both Jet and Grizzly re: whether they are the same or not. Of course, neither company could say what the other company had in way of features. But, Grizzly did say that the factory builds to specs given them by the buyer (Jet or Griz). The Griz guy believes the motors are from different sources. Whether one is better/worse than the other is, of course, a matter of conjecture.  My decision to get the Grizzly was based on several factors. One, previous good experience with the G1067Z lathe and numerous other tools I have purchased from them. The relatively close proximity of the store to my home. It is two hours from me and my son lives near there so the drive is something I do frequently. That makes service, if I need it, very handy. And, on the rare occasions I have needed service, the Griz folks proved anxious and expert at making sure I am well taken care of. And by picking up myself, I saved shipping charges. The closest Jet dealer is Tulsa, OK, more than six hours from my home. Driving or shipping for service could be a real hassle. And it is possible for anything mechanical to need service. A friend had to ship his Nova head back four times before they fixed it correctly. He could almost have bought a new lathe for what those shipping charges cost. To say nothing of the disappointing down time not being able to use his lathe. I am happy, and comfortable, with my decision. As with most things I buy, I look for the best _<b>value</b>_ for my needs and dollar and am convinced I got it with this purchase.


----------

